
Tower for Windows beta - speter
https://www.git-tower.com/p/windows-beta
======
sytse
Tower is the best git client out there, glad to see it coming to Windows.

~~~
pointnova
thank you!

------
eDameXxX
First, NetSpot [1]

Next, Affinity [2]

Now, Tower [3]

I'm just curious is does some kind of wave new apps to Windows from Mac or
what?

\------

[1] [http://www.netspotapp.com/netspot-
windows.html](http://www.netspotapp.com/netspot-windows.html)

[2] [https://affinity.serif.com/en-gb/windows/](https://affinity.serif.com/en-
gb/windows/)

[3] [https://www.git-tower.com/p/windows-beta](https://www.git-
tower.com/p/windows-beta)

~~~
pointnova
When we launched Tower for Mac a few years back, we didn’t have any plans for
a Windows version. However as we received more and more requests from our
users, we finally decided to commit to it. As we’re bootstrapped and a small
team, it took us longer than expected. But now we have a 100% native app and
even so it’s still in beta, we are really happy with the result. It’s also
great to see that other Mac apps are making the move to Windows as well. This
might also have to do with the new leadership at Microsoft and their efforts
in supporting developers. So far it's been really great working with them and
they've been very supportive.

~~~
asendra
I'm curious, Is it a UWP app?

~~~
kyriakos
Does it make a difference as a developer oriented piece of software?

~~~
WayneBro
Yes. As a developer who really likes Windows - I don't touch UWP apps or
anything that comes from the Windows Store unless I am forced to.

I do not support Apple-style lock-down on Windows.

As a matter of fact, I am fully prepared to leave Windows if Microsoft
continues to push this effort. I used to enjoy building Windows desktop apps
with WinForms and then WPF, but once Windows 8 came out I saw where Microsoft
was headed and I decided to focus on Web development. Now I pay my bills with
Angular, Node and Ionic/Cordova/PhoneGap.

------
mattgi
awesome - any way to get an invite? trying to convince team mates to all use
Tower but have a guy on Windows that is the goto excuse for us not all
adopting it.

~~~
pointnova
please send us a quick email or use our contact form: [https://www.git-
tower.com/support/contact](https://www.git-tower.com/support/contact)

~~~
mattgi
Thanks... just did - used 'sales' for the category. ;)

~~~
pointnova
perfect. Just replied :)

------
kyriakos
good to see more new dev tools coming to Windows

